# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rockhold vs Jardine



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in a couple weeks, Saturday Jan. 7th at 8:00 PM EDT. The main event is a middleweight title fight between Rockhold and Jardine from The Joint at Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. If Machida Karate signs up he'll be defending this belt:










The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> * Champ Luke Rockhold vs. Keith Jardine
> * Adlan Amagov vs. Robbie Lawler
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 8:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results on pg. 3

Bknmax (6-3) vs pipe (5-3)

Main Card

hixxy (7-2) vs kantowrestler (4-4)
Big_Charm (3-3) vs Couchwarrior (3-6)
St.Paul Guy (1-1) vs "El Guapo" (0-0)
Andrus (0-0) vs Dan9 (0-0)
dudeabides (5-4) vs SmackyBear (0-0)

*
Members Signed Up

SmackyBear
Andrus
Dan9
Big_Charm
Couchwarrior
kantowrestler
St.Paul Guy
"El Guapo"
pipe
Bknmax
hixxy
dudeabides
*

Any questions let me know. Picks due *Jan. 7th by 8:00 PM Eastern.* 







​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Bring it Pipe


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

im keen


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rockhold vs Jardine headliner. :laugh:

I'll still play.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like to sign up for this one and run for a title shot!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm definitely in, sending picks over as we speak.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Give me someone with a similar record so I can start building back up to a title shot.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd like to take part in this!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody, these are the: 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rockhold vs Jardine Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main card of the evening! Catch all the action Saturday night on Showtime. The signups are still open until Saturday night, we would just need two to make a matchup.

Main Event

*Bknmax* (6-3) vs *pipe * (5-3)

Main Card

*hixxy* (7-2) vs *kantowrestler * (4-4)
*Big_Charm* (3-3) vs *Couchwarrior* (3-6)
*St.Paul Guy* (1-1) vs *"El Guapo" * (0-0)
*Andrus * (0-0) vs *Dan9 * (0-0)
*dudeabides * (5-4) vs *SmackyBear * (0-0)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Jan. 7th at 8:00 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Send a pick for every main card fight, and for your choice of two prelim fights. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is an unexpected but welcome challenge. Bring it on hixxy!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

We meet for the first time kanto..

Do we not have dudes v MK for the title??


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I see this dudeabides fellow has no opponent...

I smell revenge.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I was waiting for MK to sign up while being a stand in (even if not a very good one because everybody already sent their picks). If anybody should want to send picks and sign up they have a little over 3 hours 

Edit: Thanks for sending them SmackyBear if you do so well in the other org's this one should be a piece of cake I'm thinking!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder why our illustrious champion isn't fighting on this fight card.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Edit: Thanks for sending them SmackyBear if you do so well in the other org's this one should be a piece of cake I'm thinking!


Lol, thanks. I seem to recall losing to you twice in Bellator events though. Though I feel this will be like Rampage-Silva III, and less like Sakuraba-Silva III.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Man I hate picking sf pre lim fights always get them wrong


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Man I hate picking sf pre lim fights always get them wrong


We all do, man :thumbsup: But hopefully now that they are airing all the prelims on a showtime channel maybe they will get better fighters on the prelims. Or at least we would get more used to the ones they do have. I saw a couple good fights out of the 4 today though, one of them did have a head scratching decision.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rockhold vs Jardine
*






The correct calls:



> Payan UD
> Legere UD
> Villante TKO 1
> Burrell SD
> ...


*The Matchups


Main Event

Bknmax (7-3) vs pipe  (5-4)
Fight won by Bknmax 93 to 84! FOTN!

Main Card

hixxy (8-2) vs kantowrestler  (4-5)
Fight won by hixxy 113 to 56! 
KOTN!

Big_Charm (3-4) vs Couchwarrior (4-6)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 90 to 78! 

St.Paul Guy (1-1) vs "El Guapo"  (1-0)
Fight won by "El Guapo" 102 to 85!* 

*Andrus * (1-0) vs *Dan9 * (0-1)
*Fight won by Andrus 91 to 68!* 

*dudeabides * (6-4) vs *SmackyBear * (0-1)
*Fight won by dudeabides 109 to 95! 
*​


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was that hixxy guy with 113 points. If anybody had fun and wants to sign up for the next one we will be back in March when Barnett fights Cormier.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Bknmax


> Tyron Woodley,Decision (unanimous) *22*
> Luke Rockhold,Submission,Round 2 *16*
> Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal,Decision (unanimous) *15*
> Tarec Saffiedine,Decision (unanimous) *19*
> ...


pipe


> Tyron Woodley - UD *22*
> Muhammed Lawal - UD *16*
> Tarec Saffiedine - UD *20*
> Luke Rockhold - UD *14*
> ...


hixxy


> Lorenz Larkin vs. Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal - Lawal KO 1 *22*
> 
> Jordan Mein vs. Tyron Woodley - Woodley UD *21*
> 
> ...


kantowrestler


> Keith Jardine/TKO Round 1
> Robbie Lawler/Knockout/Round 1 *24*
> Lorenz Larkin/Knockout/Round 1
> Jordan Mein/TKO/Round 1
> ...


Big_Charm


> Woodley via Unanimous decision *22*
> Rockhold via Unanimous decision *16*
> Amagov via TKO Rd 2
> King Mo via TKO Rd 2 *22*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Muhammed Lawal, TKO rd 1 *22*
> 2. Tyrone Woodley, UD *21*
> 3. Luke Rockhold, UD *15*
> 4. Robbie Lawler, TKO rd 2 *19*
> ...


St.Paul Guy


> Luke Rockhold via UD *17*
> Robbie Lawler via UD *16*
> King Mo via R1 TKO *20*
> Tyron Woodley via UD *19*
> ...


"El Guapo"


> Tyron Woodley SUB 1 *17*
> Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal TKO 1 *21*
> Luke Rockhold SUB 4 *15*
> Chris Spang UD
> ...


Andrus 


> Villante vs Smith round 1 KO *25*
> Spang vs Legere round 2 KO
> Saffiedine vs Stinson round 3 sub *15*
> Lawler vs Amagov 2nd round KO
> ...


Dan9


> Luke Rockhold vs. Keith Jardine.
> Winner- Luke Rockhold
> Method of Victory- Submission
> Round- 2 *17*
> ...


dudeabides


> Rockhold TKO 2 *22*
> Lawal UD *16*
> Saffiedine UD *20*
> Spang UD
> ...


SmackyBear


> Rockhold, Sub, round 4 *17*
> 
> Lawal, UD *16*
> 
> ...



That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.

ps: The rankings will take a little bit longer to update this week, they changed a result at the last event and I want to update the points from that one first.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know what I was thinking picking Larkin by TKO, King Mo's wrestling dominated Larkin in the fight.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I did real f'n good! Damn  I'll definitely take part in next one. Gonna watch the fights now


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Unlucky kanto...

Bknmax, care to put on a show at the next event? Co main eventing with dudes v MK for the title.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweeeet, just to clarify that I'm actually 1-0 and not 0-0 dudes?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Unlucky kanto...
> 
> Bknmax, care to put on a show at the next event? Co main eventing with dudes v MK for the title.


Let's do it


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I shouldn't have changed my Lawler pick 

Damn otherwise that would have been at least another 19 points. Ahh well.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats, dude. I'll be in my shame closet if anyone needs me.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bah. I can't pick a method or a prelim in Strikeforce to save my life.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I need to get some wins in because I don't want to go into the tank.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im unhappy. I was robbed by the judges. How was Woodley and Saffedine a SD? And theres no way Terry lost that fight, he should have got a UD.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Woodley and Saffedine were pretty clear cut fights. Those judges clearly don't understand how to score a MMA fight. These judges tonight were clearly horrible and finishing a fight was the only way for the fighters to guarantee a win.


----------

